
How the Trade War Helps Hide Central Bank Sabotage of the Economy - yuhong
http://www.alt-market.com/articles/3525-how-the-trade-war-helps-hide-central-bank-sabotage-of-the-economy
======
basicplus2
"This pattern of creating bubbles and then crashing them, resulting in
financial chaos, goes back quite a long time. In the 1920’s, the Fed’s low
interest rate policies and easy money led to the bubble conditions of October
1929, a month that will live in infamy as the start of the Great Depression.
The Fed then raised rates sharply in the early 1930’s, which then caused a
renewed crisis and prolonged the Depression well into the next decade. It took
over 70 years for a Fed official to finally take blame for the disaster"

Remember the fed is a private bank, and this is the basic modus operandi of
the 1%ers.. the super super rich...

Step 1. throw out cheap money.. and let all the suckers over invest..

Step 2. then crash the system by raising rates/restricting further money
supply..

Step 3. then rake in all the assets..

rinse and repeat adinfinitum.

~~~
yuhong
I blame the current debt-based economy that has existed since the 1970s.

